# Starting the rollercoaster



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

So the STBXH finally completed his move out on Saturday. It started ok. My daughter's boyfriend happened to stop by and H had the nerve to ask him to help move the furniture. This daughter was the one who discovered the A. The young man was gracious and helped. I had to leave the house because even though I was glad he was finally out, we've been together almost thirty years and this was just heartbreaking. I've taken care of everything in this marriage and I was not going to help him move. After a few minutes, I get myself together and go upstairs and he's taking a nap. In my bed! I wake him and tell him to hit the road and he had the nerve to get mad at me. He threw things around and left a huge mess.
No contact on mother's day. Fine.
Then this morning I get a message saying "Oh I forgot. Happy mother's day., you are a great mother and the children are lucky to have you."
No apology for his horrid behavior on Saturday or leaving me with a huge mess. Or the affair. And his saying I'm a great mother comes 2 weeks after he told me I was a horrible mother and was turning the kids against him. Let me say I've never done that. Far from it. I've gone out of my way not to demean him. Outing the A was beyond my control and he's never apologized for anything to me or his older daughter.
My thinking is that the OW wasn't as thrilled to have him down there as he had hoped. And his fog may be lifting. Too bad buddy. You threw away a thirty year relationship and telling me I'm a good mother-two days late-means nothing to me right now.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm still awed by the nap, WTHeck was he thinking?

Too bad about the OW, oh well, he's made his bed...and it ain't yours anymore so he's on his own. He'll come out of his fog, that or she'll kick him to the curb. Something about the not sneaking around makes the affair less exciting. Real life will sink in and he'll realize what he's lost.

Happy belated Mother's Day to you. I'm sure you're a great mom


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you should have told your daughter's BF that you needed him for something more important and then taken him and your daughter out for something to eat


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

The boyfriend is a great guy. He's been nervous around us, but he told my daughter that "Now you're Mom likes me." She informed him that I never disliked him, but he was definitely one of our heroes.
I noticed he updated his FB status to separated, and since he never acknowledged he had been married on that site, I suppose that is something. Its a sick something, but whatever.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Keep strong Pluto, now you can move on without him there. I'm surprised you still have him on Facebook .. and it's funny (well not haha funny) that you mentioned he changed his status to separated. My stbxw after a month didn't change her status to separated .. she changed it to single.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

UpnDown
Ouch, your ex sure didn't waste much time.
Because of his obsession with FB, it is often the only way he will communicate. So I have his page blocked, but I get messages. I found out about the change in status when a friend asked if he was going on vacation alone.


----------

